# Straignt Raised Panel with a Roundover Stile



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I have this HF raised panel bit set. I used it once and it worked well for what I had to do.

Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

I want to start my stereo cabinet during my vacation at Christmas. The bit set I have creates a round over stile a cove raised panel but I want to make a straight raised panel. What are your opinions on what that would look like? I am debating on purchasing a whole new matching set versus just the straight panel bit and using the round over rail and stile that I already have.

David


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

It would probably look OK but you are mixing round and straight cuts. If it doesn't bother you any, then I wouldn't sweat it. If you wanted to have square cut rails and stiles, you can make them with a dado blade and mortising jig as opposed to a cope and stick bit set.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the Beholder.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Please explain "straight raised panel" Do you mean that the edge of the panel is a straight bevel, as opposd to a curved one. If you are referring to what I think you are, then it could be done on a table saw.

Gerry


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Please explain "straight raised panel" Do you mean that the edge of the panel is a straight bevel, as opposd to a curved one. If you are referring to what I think you are, then it could be done on a table saw.
> 
> Gerry



When I say straight this is the bit I am talking about.

#8696 for $54
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html#raisunct_anchcor


I am having a hard time deciding what I want to do. I have roudover rail and stile bits already but they’re cheapos. I originally wanted straight panels like what the bit above would create and I think the straight bit and the roundover would look ok but….. 

For $120 I can pick up this set. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set6cab.htm

The panel bit in this set is an ogee but I’d also get another rail and stile to choose from as well and a door lip, glue joint, drawer lock bit.

So I’m just being a little kid and can’t decide what I want to do. I can save a little money go with the straight bit that I originally wanted or I can spend more and get a lot more but I end up with the ogee panel bit and not the straight bit.

Decisions……

David


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

David,
flip a coin, they will both look nice, just depends on what you want it to look like. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with Mike. Either will look good. 

Gerry


----------

